# Anyone like this bumper?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I like it. just needs to be painted. It's not some over agressive front but it isn't stock either if you had an FMIC that thing would look awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

looks good


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I love it! It would be even better with a big FMIC behind it wow that would look awesome!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i dunno if i'm liking that.... maybe it's just the height of the car.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Daim!! That looks awesome! I'm not a huge fan of the big, ricy aftermarket bumpers, but that just looks classy and just aggressive enough at the same time!


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah its nice. reminds me of the 2000+ bumper. the front things that go down . in the middle. i like the side's . the lil opening reminds me of the black widow.side kitt.
-dint that guy design it him self. he. had a fyber glass. thingy and did it all him self creative!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, the first b13 aftermarket bumper i like! sweet as sugar!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the bumper, but with the exception of the 2nd picture, I can't stand that ugly, beat up B13.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Here's some links.. to the owner's site... forgot to add that..
http://www.geocities.com/gtpatsi/sentra-pat-deux.html

http://fr.ca.msnusers.com/LuniversdeGTPATSi/shoebox.msnw


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Reminds alot of a Subaru Outback. I like it, kind of looks alot like a mountain/off road style sentra. (If there was one...lol). Other than that, just needs some paint and it will look nice. Possibly some custom side skirts could have been put on to equal out the height ratio of the bumper, but that's being picky.



My Car (The Skyline-Sentra)


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

oh wait, he DID make his own side skirts. n/m then.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mixed feelings. Something about it just isn't quite right...

On the silver car, it looks like a lip of some sort, whereas on the black/primer/oxizided clearcoat one it's molded in with two vents added on each side. I'd like to see the molded one painted and make a judgement then.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I think you should stay stock, man. Sleeper, ya know!!


----------

